# Domain mit .tld Endung...?!



## cameeel (29. Januar 2005)

Hat ein Domain mit der Endung .tld (www.domain.tld) eine besondere Bedeutung? Gibt es diese Endung überhaupt oder ist tld nur eine Abkürzung für irgendwas?

   Mfg


----------



## Johannes Postler (29. Januar 2005)

tld ist die Abkürzung für "Top Level Domain".
Gibts also nicht zu kaufen, sondern ist halt ein Platzhalter für eine wirkliche Domain.


----------



## cameeel (29. Januar 2005)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------

